# cable shielding



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

My ebike has some cables exposed and currently they have some of that plastic spiral shielding around them. I am looking to tidy everything up. What are some good options? I want to protect these cables from any damage. Perhaps some sort of shrink tubing?


----------



## Boulder Pilot (Jan 23, 2004)

Pictures will facilitate a precise answer.


----------



## Nash04 (Dec 24, 2012)

This is what I'm using and is working great!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07JNNT3CM/ref=ppx_yo_dt_b_asin_title_o04_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## matt4x4 (Dec 21, 2013)

Extension Springs from Lowes/HD are good!
1"x16"
9/16x16-1/2"
like $8


----------

